# Carb Cleaning Tip That Really Works!



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*:thumbsup:I WAS WORKING A BRIGGS THAT HAD THE CRANKCASE FILLED WITH GAS . DUE TO RUST PARTICLES IN NEEDLE SEAT. AFTER CLEANING CARB THE PROBLEM WAS STILL THERE, FLOODING THE CRANKCASE W GAS . A WELL EXPERIENCED TECH SHOWED ME THIS AND IT WORKS WELL.TAKE A SMALL AMOUNT OF VALVE GRINDING COMPOUND ON A Q-TIP AND TURN IT BACK AND FORTH IN THE SEAT LIKE U ARE LAPPING A VALVE.DO JUST ENOUGH TO POLISH THE BRASS SEAT AND BE SURE TO REMOVE ALL OF THE COMPOUND WITH CARB CLEANER.THIS ALLOWS THE NEEDLE TO SEAT PERFECTLY*


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I do the same thing but a little differently, I use a small dremel grinding stone and use that, but it essentially works the same either way


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.:thumbsup:
I have used a small wad of #00 steel wool to clean.
Dean


----------

